# Calling all female cooks....how do you deal with kitchen heat....specifically "swamp boob syndrome"!



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a mission right now to find the best possible bra to wear while working.  I am in a kitchen that has no a/c and we are already very warm for the season.  Swamp boob syndrome is GOING to happen...it is inevitable...and I would like to be prepared before the prickly rash makes me soooo uncomfortable.

Please share your thoughts and sources


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I'm not a _"Female Cook"._ I'm not making this up as any kinda joke, I'm being completely serious in my suggestion. Maybe try going _"commando"_, bra-free but wearing a close-fitting cotton half-tee shirt, after you've dusted yourself heavily with _Gold-Bond_ type powder.


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

I appreciate the comment IceMan......in no way is this issue exclusive to women and I know you guys suffer just as much in your own _special _parts.

Commando would not be an option for me since I am rather "well endowed" and have issues with the girls. They need to be supported or I can be in a great deal of pain. On my days off, at home, I will go commando for periods of time to let the prickly rash breathe.

I will have to look into the Gold Bond products but already use cornstarch liberally. Talc of any sort is an irritant and just gets all clumpy and gross.

Besides that...the massively perverted cook and chef I work with would just freak right out. They barely let me get away with undoing the top button on my chef coat without leering and making comments. We have a very fun work environment!

I take it you will be at the Chicago trade show in May? My chef will be attending and I have been invited but I don't think I will be able to go


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Great powder.  Great lotion.

*Gold Bond Medicated - Healing Since 1908*

To maybe qualify things just a bit here, my dear mother was, along with lots of other things, an over-the-top seamstress in her day. I am not replying to this thread only because of my fondness of the particular said female anatomy, but for having some knowledge of the given situation.

I was really suggesting _"semi-commando"_, meaning no bra, but wearing a shirt like a _"jock-bra"_; no straps but still yet supportive and restrictive of excessive movement.

*Sports bra - Wikipedia Sportjock Sports Bras*


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

Again my thanks.  This is what I am researching right now ... to find the right kind of "bra" which is supportive yet moisture whicking.  The site you gave was very informative and I will consider them. I am also going to look into Body Armour.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.hanes.com/clothing/women...eg;-full-figure-sports-bra?cm_vc=OnsiteSearch

frau, I too suffer from such affliction, in fact the girls are a touch rash-y now, it's been quite odd weather ...

having lived in Hawaii (very hot &* humid *alot of the times)

and now in Arizona (also* VERY *hot & humid at times)

I am not a Professional as yourself, but I find this supportwear WONDERFUL!!

edit:

I forgot to mention a trick I learned from my great-grandmother who was the Head School-Lunch-Lady in my Mother's home town, stuff a real pretty hanky that has your favorite scent into your, well I gotta' say it, cleavage, this makes for a nice sweat-sopper as well as a pleasant scent ... for some reason that area collects the moist mositure ...


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the handkerchief idea; thanks for that advice too,kaneohegirlnaz.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool. As it was, I just picked the first site that was listed, because as it seams, the first pic was that of a nicely-endowed person. Anyway, it is what it is. I've used a number of different _Gold-Bond_ products. I like the _"industrial strength powder"_ so-to-speak in the green bottle. The _Gold-Bond Ultimate Lotion_, in the mostly white bottle, is the best thing I've used since being in the service. I don't think _that_ stuff would be considered safe for use near a kitchen. _LOL._

*** _I do not work for_ Gold Bond. _I'm not paid for any endorsements or reviews. _I am not a shill.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Iceman, we, both husbands & I use the "green bottle" Gold Bond, not as much here in AZ, but in Hawaii with the humidity. You feel like you're constantly wet, like just out of the shower wet...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you talking powder or lotion? It comes both ways in the green bottle. I like the green powder best, although I used the green lotion a lot before switching to the white lotion. Unfortunately, the white bottle lotion is the most expensive product they have. Fascists. _*LOL.*_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We like the powder, then if the prickly starts then it's the lotion, but always the green one


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The green bottle GB powder smells like old men's feet. Ew. I really like the hanky idea.

Try adding Secret (Powder Fresh) antiperspirant under the girls as well as your arms. Then powder.

Be careful of using a lot of cornstarch based powder as it can contribute to bacteria and other infections on the skin. Talc seems to work better.

I'm sure there is the perfect working bra out there. Somewhere. But I haven't found it. One could make a million like the Spanx lady by developing the perfect chef's bra.

BTW Iceman, careful-you might be enjoying this thread a bit too much

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for the input.  I will check out the green bottle Gold Bond.

You are right, Foodnfoto.....I haven't got a clue as to how to go about it but I think that women in a professional kitchen have specific needs from their bras that just aren't met in the "everyday" bra lines.  Support and comfort are key....when you get slammed, the last thing you want to feel is an under wire jabbing you or having to pull the band back into place yet again.  Ventilation would be wonderful...whicking fabric would be stellar...and support without uniboob would be appreciated.  This is really important to me because there is NO way I am going to risk wearing anything but a full chef coat for protection against the "elements" of the kitchen.  The guys get all freaked out when I just have to open my buttons and air out.....at some point modesty goes completely out of the window if I am going to pass out.

LOL, iceman......enjoy the boob discussion.  My kitchen is so perverted, I have become immune to it.  I give as good as I get.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wicking sports bra.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Following Kuan's lead: http://www.titlenine.com/category/sports-bras-and-undies/wicking-sports-bras.do


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for the effort chef.....unfortunately, that site doesn't ship to Canada.

sports bras with moisture whicking material are the best choice currently available on the market... it will likely come down to an expensive trial and error of purchasing and discarding until I find the right combination of fit, comfort and moisture control.  I was hoping that someone would be able to suggest a brand that they have already tried and found acceptable


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hausfrau,

google the *Under Armour Heatgear Endure Front Zip Sports Bra....Dick'ssportinggoods.com. 1 877.846.9997. *i personally can't endorse them, but have friends that do. a few interesting features is that it has a criss cross back for even more support and the back is made of mesh for more breathability. when choosing a sports bra you need to be careful or you end up with what i call 'mono' boob. hope this helps

joey


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks durangojo......Underarmour is my son's favourite sports gear. I have taken a brief look at them but will look closer.

LOL.....I call it uni-boob /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

time to go to work.....I will check in later. thanks everyone


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL. Now whereas I can't recommend any brand for _"bras"_, I can recommend the brand that produces the undergarments of my personal choice. They've been around for a long time and they're a well known company. They are an American company which manufactures clothing, particularly underwear. The company's world headquarters is in Bowling Green, Kentucky. It is currently a subsidiary of Berkshire Hathaway. They offer an unconditional guarantee on all the products they sell. Now I don't know if that means anything to anyone else, but I think it's _*AG*_.

 

_Unfortunately, I don't think they make a product like you are looking for. Sorry. _


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have the issues you have with the girls, Frau but I've found that 100% cotton sports bras go a long way for  keeping me comfortable.  One of the ladies I work with is rather well endowed (well compared to me a pencil is!) and she wears the sports bras you can get in walmart for $15 for a three pack and she swears by them.


----------

